# 2 wheel "upgrades"



## Bofobo (Dec 12, 2017)

So ive been brain storming this legal issue .... my bike has straight pipes, slightly curved but unrestricted. This is bad news traveling in the hood or upscale areas where i work, so i want quickly removeable, easy to store.
I believe ive found a solution this morning over coffee ... 

I started with thinking about tractor exhaust flaps (name?) then some thing with a spring ... all the kinds of springs i have ... however its not sleek and springs get lost so i have another thought a stud welded to the inside of the pipe with a keyed plate and an r clip  or a threaded stud possibly ideas?


----------



## Alexander (Dec 12, 2017)

I love a quiet bike. I have never understood why  people remove mufflers. That being said have you looked at the electric exhaust valves on the internet? You could put some proper mufflers on that thing and weld a dump pipe onto the header with the electric butterfly valve. Then you can go from quiet to... whatever straight pipe is without getting off the bike. Jetting will be an issue. You will be running a little ritch with the mufflers or a little lean with the straight pipe if you want to run this switching exhaust system. You will get away with it no problem on a water cooled bike but it will be worse if you have an air cooled engine.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 16, 2017)

The buell fire bolt I used to own had something similar in the stock exhaust, a butterfly valve that opened and closed rerouting exhaust based on throttle position.  

Worked well, quieter at low speeds, free flowing at high

All after market options removed the bypass though......  

The buell was fuel injected though and the mapping compensates for the valve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 16, 2017)

Ive known of these systems for 10 years but its not a right fit for the style of bike. I have concieved an alternative that is virtually the same but instead of a pin or clip i will imbed a neodinium magnet in the post and on the plate so i only have to "pop" it off and should hold itself on the side panel or some place similar for those bumper to bumper moments when someone choses to "forget" to look first. 
The reason i LOVE straight pipes is; in only one year of riding ive saved myself no less than 3 occasions from a side swipe by passenger vehicles by ripping on that throttle as they make a lane change without looking. Bike horns are a pathetic joke against the modern synthetic materials used in vehicles for SOUND DISIPATION, and being a cautious defensive driver can only do so much to avoid oblivious persons ignorant actions. I drive for work, i see all sorts of crap by all sorts of people all day. Straight pipes save lives! Plain and simple. However in a strange twist my dirtbike is as quiet as they come ...(... electric bikes excluded)  as i also love the sound of the motor as i work through the gears and over big climbs etc. just another different strokes for different folks arguement (4tlol)


----------

